
Google's quantum computer performs a calculation which takes supercomp 10k years - praveenscience
https://theweek.com/speedreads/873779/google-says-quantum-computer-performed-calculation-that-take-supercomputer-10000-years
======
pmdulaney
Or two and a half days, depending on whom you ask...

